# Redone my Intake Snorkel to 3" rubber elbow



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Today I reworked my intake snokel using the 3" rubber elbow. It took less than an hour to do and it turned out great. Here's some pics of the process and a video doing wheelies.
























































































http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a7...orkel/?action=view&current=NewIntakeSnork.flv


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

good stuff i can def tell how much easier it comes up compared to our old way and the video you had before this one


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

WOW!!! ok I got a few ??? is that just changing froma 2 1/2" 90 to a 3" 90 or did you change the whole thing???? Plus did you have to rejet it??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

usmctadpole said:


> Plus did you have to rejet it??


It's EFI


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im EFI no rejeting. 
I changed from this 









to this









Changing to this route lessens the bends teh air must take greatly. I used a 3" elbow and cut off the ends. Everything else is still 2" pipe.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

usmctadpole said:


> WOW!!! ok I got a few ??? is that just changing froma 2 1/2" 90 to a 3" 90 or did you change the whole thing???? Plus did you have to rejet it??


He re routed the entire snorkel under the steering brace using the rubber 3" 90 instead of around it where he used a 2" 180* fitting(p-trap) It allows for more unrestricted airflow. All of the other fittings used in the project are 2". More info can be found *here*


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

aww man I will trade you bikes haha. ok well if I chang my set up from a 2" all the way to putting a 3" 90 will it help any??? or should I just change the whole thing to 3" or is that just a waist of time also


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Just use the 3" rubber 90 and other 2" fittings and route it under the steering brace as pictured and you will be good to go.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I know many dudes who roll 31s but it still blows me away the size of those suckers. They are HUGE. Bigger than the tires on that suv in your driveway it appears!

I did my snorks that way from the getgo, works great!


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I had the 3" elbow already. I just rerouted mine just a few days ago to go through the frame. It looks to be a lot less restrictive.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats the best way to do it, when i did mine like that I had to good up in my jetting (was already using the 3" 90), so it gave it more air!!!


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

ok say if I did move my snorkes to the middle how do yall cut that center plastic to make it look so clean?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

either 
A) be real real careful and more crafty than me, or
B) Take a jigsaw and box knife to it like i did and settle for rough edges

a 2.5 or 2.75 or 3" hole saw would work too.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I cut my plastic with a drywall rotor but a dremal tool would work just as well. Take a scrap piece of 2" PVC and cut a 45 degree angel on one end.Hold the the PVC straight up and down so the 45 end will fit nice and flat against the plastic shroud. be sure you do the center one first that way you don't get them off center.Mark around the pipe with a marker and this will give you the shape of the holes you will cut. Once you have the holes cut use a razor knife to clean up the edges.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Then you can get some thin walled rubber vent hose...slice it down the middle and cover the edges of the plastic up and that makes it look like a factory job. The actual hose that I used was about 3/8 Goodyear hose from Autozone, but as long as it's thin and flexible it will work.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ good tip. seen that done on stevo3318's bike. looks real good.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

ok I may do that this week but if not when I get back from my ride its first on my list


----------



## Rhinokiller (May 27, 2010)

What new pieces did you use? Is that two new 90's with one of them with the flanges cut off? and did you reuse your stack, or how did you get the pipe apart?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Question what's the point of the 3 inch cause it still goes to a 2 inch what's the deal? I'm lost on this 3 inch deal iv always run 2 inch pipe


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

1 - 3" Rubber 90 w/ flanges cut off
1 - 2" 45*
1 - 2" 90*

The 2" 45* will fit right in the 3" rubber.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

the 3 inch 90 will have less restriction in the bend than the 90 will.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

But does it really get that much more air


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

from what everyone is saying yes it does make a difference. i have only run the 3" 90.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

On the Carbs it can mean not having to rejet. On the EFI's it can mean not running lean until you can afford a PC


----------

